# Smoked Knuckle Bones



## chiirioz (Nov 2, 2009)

I know the dangers of cooked bones but this is a huge knuckle bone for my 25lb terrier. I bought it because I had hoped the smell would entice her to chew something as she does not chew anything (doesn't like any toy). She has taken onto it quite well and when she is eating IN GENERAL, she is very careful to chew everything (very slow eater). 

I got this for her because she has a ton of* gross buildup on her teeth* and I know chewing would be great for her. She's not keen on chewing up raw meat in the past as she doesn't like using her paws/or doesn't know how although the new dog we adopted may have taught her how to use her paws ahhaha. 

Anyways, are these safe for my dog. I am supervising them while she is chewing just in case. Furthermore, these don't seem very "splintery" rather more "powdery" as they chew. (?)


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Smoked bones, just like cooked bones, are not safe for dogs. Go to a butcher/meat market and get RAW bones.
Raw meaty bones are great for removing tartar on teeth. I gave 1 bone a week to each of my dogs, and the tartar was gone in 3 weeks.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree with Spotted Nikes, smoked bones are not safe for dogs at all. Before I knew better I use to give them to my dog, until one day she broke a piece. It was the lenght of my index finger and it was extreemly sharp! Lucky for me she didn't eat it and actually brought it to me as if to say, "look mommy". 

That scared the living daylights out of me and I've never ever bought or smoked, or cooked bones for my dogs since. 

I don't even want to imagion what would have happened to her had she swallowed it!

Get raw bones or and bully sticks. That'll take care of your dog's tartar problem.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

bully sticks are awesome! I love them and so does Nia. They're completely digestible so I feel very safe giving them to her.

Also there are places that sell pieces of deer antlers that can help your dog chew and clean teeth.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> bully sticks are awesome! I love them and so does Nia. They're completely digestible so I feel very safe giving them to her.
> 
> Also there are places that sell pieces of deer antlers that can help your dog chew and clean teeth.


With antlers, do dogs just 'naturally' figure out they're supposed to chew on them, or do you need to teach them?


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Deer antlers eh? I'll have to ask my brother in law for the deer antlers when he goes hunting!


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't get the smoked ones. I get beef necks and pork necks for Chocolate. Raw


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> bully sticks are awesome! I love them and so does Nia.


Hee hee Michiyo-Fir, I just re-read your post. How often to you chew on bully sticks along side Nia! I personally have never tasted one!! ha ha. jk


----------

